# Just got the hang of the Big Shot



## gorman (Oct 9, 2012)

Now I need to buy a longer climb line. Kind of frustrating when you get that ideal TIP time after time on the first launch, only to not have enough climb line to get on it.


----------



## rtsims (Oct 9, 2012)

gorman said:


> Now I need to buy a longer climb line. Kind of frustrating when you get that ideal TIP time after time on the first launch, only to not have enough climb line to get on it.



So are you shooting over 75' or what?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 9, 2012)

120' rope? 

I am liking the big shot myself. I find the 8 oz. "neo" (think that's what it was) throw weight sherrill sells to be my favorite so far. I've yet to get that thing stuck when I overshoot and pull it back through the canopy. I was taught you're not supposed to do that, but it's been working for me so far.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 9, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I've had a Big Shot for over ten years now and hardly ever use it as I can hit 70ft. hand tossing.
> 
> 
> Great tool though. Mine gets more use chasing the neighbors horses out of my woods with stones. :smile:



Yeah, I thought someone said you were good at tossing something or another. That must've been it. Lol.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 9, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> 120' rope?
> 
> I am liking the big shot myself. I find the 8 oz. "neo" (think that's what it was) throw weight sherrill sells to be my favorite so far. I've yet to get that thing stuck when I overshoot and pull it back through the canopy. I was taught you're not supposed to do that, but it's been working for me so far.



Whats the alternative to pulling your throw bag back?


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 9, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Whats the alternative to pulling your throw bag back?



Let it run to the ground, untie, and pull your throw line back, then reconnect your throw bag. Depends on how much risk you feel there is in trying to pull the bag back thru the tree and that can depend on how "hairy" the tree is, among other things. I have experienced the bag getting wrapped around a branch if I try to stop it from running out and have more success in just letting it go. All depends on where the branch is when you stop the bag. 
Throwing the bag out and then stopping it abruptly is one technique used to get the bag to to swing back to you if you are trying to get to a TIP that may be a little out of normal reach but may not be what you want to happen when just setting a high TIP. 

Just from my 101 perspective to what seemed like a 101 question. I don't think I understand the real question.
tree MDS I think is talking about the risk of pulling the bag back thru the canopy and so what is the alternative to that......?


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 9, 2012)

I use mine daily and couldn't live without it. The aim is awesome, usually one or two shots I'm set to work the whole tree.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I hardly ever use mine. Once in a while for tall washingtonias. I even have one of those fancy release triggers. Never could figure out how to get it tied right without slipping.


----------



## ATH (Oct 10, 2012)

For a better (and much cheaper) quick release, I bought a $15 caliper release (for archery) and put a key ring on the big shot that I grab with that.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 10, 2012)

I use mine every day and couldn't live without it. Highest shot I've made was just over 100'. I had to tie a bit of extra throw line on the end of my 200' line to get the weight back to the ground. Took a lot of shots to get though. Anyone who can consistently hit a tight crotch at 70'+ hand throwing is lying or deserves a beer from me. 

We end up using heavier weights a lot of the time because a lot of our trees are rough/spongy barked and you can't get the weight back down unless it's heavy. I usually carry 3 or 4 throw lines. 16oz, 14oz, 12oz and 8oz. All on 200' lines. 3 on hand reels and one in a throw cube. I rarely use the 8oz. I'm using the harris rockets.

Shaun


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 10, 2012)

I understand everything you just said except the first part. If you untie the throw bag, how does it come down in order to retie? Wait, why would you retie the throw bag? I am confused. Obv I untie the bag to pull the line out n start over. Is that what you mean? I ALWAYS over shoot my TIP and then hope I can pull bag back to a usable spot to let it down. Personally, n it may be due to my own errors, I think the big shot is a great tool for tall trees and srt. Otherwise I gotta wonder. Trying to set a line in a knarly pin oak is pretty damn frustrating.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 10, 2012)

I meant to quote smokey01


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

ATH said:


> For a better (and much cheaper) quick release, I bought a $15 caliper release (for archery) and put a key ring on the big shot that I grab with that.



That sounds like a good idea. Do you have a pic of this? Do you mount it to the pole of the big shot? I just checked it out on the internet to see what you were talking about and I like your idea. After about 4 or 5 launches, if I have really pulled back, my fingers feel a little beat.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Whats the alternative to pulling your throw bag back?



Sorry, I really don't understand your question. 

The ONLY other answer I can think of in response to your question.......Leave it in the tree and go home? 

So I'm confused at your question.


or maybe we can find Slvrmple72's falcon and get him to get to just fly it back. Although it maybe difficult for that falcon to untie the bag with those big talons they have. 



Slvrmple72 said:


> Ever since my trained falcon flew away..........


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2012)

Throw lines are a pretty small part of how I make my living these days. When you need them, you need them though. I find myself more concerned with hydraulic lines, than anything. 

That said, I used to be pretty good at throwing by hand. Does anybody remember the "stick trick" that sherrill had in their catalog years ago? I remember doing it and thinking it was pretty cool at the time, but can't for the life of me think of how it worked, or what the point of it was?? I wanna say maybe isolating a limb?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 10, 2012)

I have had one for a long time as well, use it all the time, have the balls and the bags, both have their place. Balls don't like the tight crotches (here we go) they get stuck pretty easy, but they don't bounce all over if the ricochet. It will shoot a rock across the Mississippi! I don't untie very much, I just clip in the biner to the ring, but will if I have too. Great tool, have seen many a climber afraid to use it tho, watch them get real frustrated trying to toss it with all their "new" ways, even had one guy a couple years ago show me how to do the triangle toss, don't know the real name. He acted as if it was a new style! I let him go thru it and then told him that the Tree Climbers Companion has been published for 15 years or so!


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Do you have a pic of this? Do you mount it to the pole of the big shot? I just checked it out on the internet to see what you were talking about and I like your idea. After about 4 or 5 launches, if I have really pulled back, my fingers feel a little beat.


I bought one of the official releases. Tried it for a couple of months and now it's a quick release paper towel roll holder in my truck. Seemed like a waste of $$$. When my throw line gets old and worn it seems like I start getting bags hung up. Not sure why and I've tried different sprays but nothing seems better than new line.
Phil


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

gorman said:


> Now I need to buy a longer climb line. Kind of frustrating when you get that ideal TIP time after time on the first launch, only to not have enough climb line to get on it.



Or go SRT and use all 120' or whatever you have to get to your TIP. I really don't get the DdRT for getting into a tree. With the money you are thinking to spend on a new climb line, you could get the Rope Wrench (or other device) and go SRT 100' +


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Throw lines are a pretty small part of how I make my living these days. When you need them, you need them though. I find myself more concerned with hydraulic lines, than anything.
> 
> That said, I used to be pretty good at throwing by hand. Does anybody remember the "stick trick" that sherrill had in their catalog years ago? I remember doing it and thinking it was pretty cool at the time, but can't for the life of me think of how it worked, or what the point of it was?? I wanna say maybe isolating a limb?



stick trick for tossing a longer loop and repositioning your rope


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> I bought one of the official releases. Tried it for a couple of months and now it's a quick release paper towel roll holder in my truck. Seemed like a waste of $$$. When my throw line gets old and worn it seems like I start getting bags hung up. Not sure why and I've tried different sprays but nothing seems better than new line.
> Phil



Sorry for the one liner, buy I have to tell you, I was laughing so hard at the thought of your fancy paper towel roll holder. Never never throw anything in the trash right!

Does some kind of wax work?


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 10, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> ..............ags, both have their place. Balls don't like the tight crotches (here we go) they g........



Ok, I have to go, you guys are killing me. THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!

......but old bags do?


----------



## gorman (Oct 10, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Or go SRT and use all 120' or whatever you have to get to your TIP. I really don't get the DdRT for getting into a tree. With the money you are thinking to spend on a new climb line, you could get the Rope Wrench (or other device) and go SRT 100' +



Yeah, I am getting the hang of srt. But on the occasion you get some brush in between the two ends of the throw line, you end up not being able to get a cinch at the top. I did just recently get the hang of the cinch.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2012)

gorman said:


> Yeah, I am getting the hang of srt. But on the occasion you get some brush in between the two ends of the throw line, you end up not being able to get a cinch at the top. I did just recently get the hang of the cinch.


 

if your not already doing it always have extra throw line and at a few bags... one on both end of your line or extra one to be able to add more weight to the end when you are trying to swing a bag one way or another to isolate a limb can help.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 10, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Or go SRT and use all 120' or whatever you have to get to your TIP. I really don't get the DdRT for getting into a tree. With the money you are thinking to spend on a new climb line, you could get the Rope Wrench (or other device) and go SRT 100' +



Hate to admit it, but good post.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 10, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Do you have a pic of this? Do you mount it to the pole of the big shot? I just checked it out on the internet to see what you were talking about and I like your idea. After about 4 or 5 launches, if I have really pulled back, my fingers feel a little beat.



I started a thread on just that topic a while back. Pictures and explanations: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/114374.htm

By the way: I discovered that the trigger from Cabelas did not release properly when the big shot was really pulled hard. I just ran a loop of string from the trigger anchor-point, through the pocket on the big shot, and then held it with the archery trigger. This reduced the load on the trigger by more than 1/2, and the trigger always works like a charm.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 10, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Sorry, I really don't understand your question.
> 
> The ONLY other answer I can think of in response to your question.......Leave it in the tree and go home?
> 
> ...


Never mind. I am thinking several moves ahead. I was actually looking for a response from MDS. I thought he was talking about hitting your TIP but the throw bag keeps sailing so you gotta "pull it back" in order to let it down in a usable fashion. If you miss your damn TIP than no chit, untie the bag, pull the line n start over.


----------



## ATH (Oct 10, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I started a thread on just that topic a while back. Pictures and explanations: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/114374.htm



I thought I had an original idea...guess I stole your idea without even knowing it.

I have been good with just the key ring on the Big Shot's loop, and hook the caliper release onto the key ring. I wrap the release's strap around my wrist as designed. I do use it on the 8' pole.

I'll try to remember to get a picture next time I have it out...but there is nothing too complicated about it.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 11, 2012)

Not my idea first, either. 

We all spend too much time with ropes, pulleys, and load control. Putting some of that expertise onto a big rubber band seems natural.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 11, 2012)

I like breaking out the big shot just to see some peoples faces when they see that big a_ _ sling shot. I don't use it as much as I did when I first got it. I've gotten pretty good at throwing my throw ball.
In big tall euc's ,especially, " Eucalyptus citriodora". it make all the difference in the world. I normally go for the best shot first, If I can't hit it in two trys, I go for an easier one. I like sending the throw ball over the whole tree(I use only16 oz bags)and tying off at the base. Don't have to be as accurate. 
I can see where a trigger release could help out a lot. Mike if you want to get rid of that release you got, we could probably work some thing out.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 11, 2012)

The use of a trigger release and a pulley system to control the tension takes the Big Shot into a whole new class of tool. It's like stepping up to a sniper rifle from an open sight 30-30. The biggest problem I have now is not shooting too hard, or falling short because I didn't want to blast through the canopy to the end of my string. My expense to add all the pieces was less than $50, and it has worked flawlessly without repairs for 3 years now.

Like someone else posted, setting a line in those really cluttered pinoaks is a pain. Branch interference is my biggest aiming problem, and I haven't yet converted to SRT, so going over the top isn't quite in my inventory of tricks yet.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 11, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hate to admit it, but good post.
> Jeff





Thanks man.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 12, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Like someone else posted, setting a line in those really cluttered pinoaks is a pain. Branch interference is my biggest aiming problem, and I haven't yet converted to SRT, so going over the top isn't quite in my inventory of tricks yet.




Slick set up, PDQDL. Go SRT, friend. You'll never have to isolate a branch again and will wonder why you ever did.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep. I'm working on SRT. I have all the toys except the necessary friction device for coming down. I could just use my rescue-8, or a 'biner & munter, but those are no good to work off of.

I am unresolved as to all the varying toys; I don't want to do any changeovers, I don't want to spend a bunch of money for something I don't like, ...the list of excuses is rather long.

Right now, I think the new rope wrench looks simple, cheap, and safe. I'll bet that it functions quite nicely on drt too. Having one setup for both methods has a lot of appeal to me.


By the way, I got away from that "isolate the branch" problem a long time ago. Just tie your DRT rig to a friction saver, then raise the whole thing to your TIP with a second rope. _I learned that trick here at AS._


----------



## gorman (Oct 12, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> Slick set up, PDQDL. Go SRT, friend. You'll never have to isolate a branch again and will wonder why you ever did.



Only problem is that if you are rigging yourself to a basal tie in, you're putting almost twice your weight on the crotch your rope in going over. Not a problem most the time, but something always to remember.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Walnut season is one of my favorite times for the old big shot , man I swear I can hit a gas station roof from 400 ft away with complete accuracy :msp_sneaky: seems a walnut bouncing off a metal roof over hang can get a attendant running for cover with the quickness and I can hit a tight crotch from 80 ft with my red ball all day long , not like asking someone to set a line by hand and they hit ya in the head with the throw ball and not on purpose for sure


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 12, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Walnut season is one of my favorite times for the old big shot , man I swear I can hit a gas station roof from 400 ft away with complete accuracy :msp_sneaky: seems a walnut bouncing off a metal roof over hang can get a attendant running for cover with the quickness and I can hit a tight crotch from 80 ft with my red ball all day long , not like asking someone to set a line by hand and they hit ya in the head with the throw ball and not on purpose for sure



Lol.. hindsight being what it is, I would've used a "lock in a sock", instead of the throw bag!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. hindsight being what it is, I would've used a "lock in a sock", instead of the throw bag!! Lol.



Doubtful your puny arms coulda got that lock 20 ft off the ground , but anyway I've already got the pool ball in the sock , and lived to laugh about it , but thanks for reminding me why I call pear trees MDS TREES , later putz !


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 12, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Doubtful your puny arms coulda got that lock 20 ft off the ground , but anyway I've already got the pool ball in the sock , and lived to laugh about it , but thanks for reminding me why I call pear trees MDS TREES , later putz !



Peace out, Porks!!


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 12, 2012)

You guys really ought to stop that nonsense. It's undignified.

Consider putting each other on "ignore".


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2012)

actually it's weird the dialogue between us is exactly the same now as it was when we almost liked each other , so don't get the wrong idea this is progress to be able to talk to someone I once wished would fall into a 200 ft deep pit of wet concrete ! Anyway it's all good it's time to put all that #### to rest


----------



## squad143 (Oct 12, 2012)

I cant seem to get a line anywhere near a tree by hand throwing.:redface:

I guess, with practice, I could become a little better, but until I get some spare time (yeah right) I'll stick with my big shot.

I just replaced the rubber band on mine. Too much use I guess.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 12, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> You guys really ought to stop that nonsense. It's undignified.
> 
> Consider putting each other on "ignore".




I am gonna give both of them a 'Like' until they kiss and make-up.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 13, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> You guys really ought to stop that nonsense. It's undignified.
> 
> Consider putting each other on "ignore".



The ignore feature is for Homo's!! I can't imagine that actually works for anyone.. at least not treeguys with the hate. Me and Porks are working through this like men. Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am gonna give both of them a 'Like' until they kiss and make-up.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Why don't you just kiss him for me, Jeffers..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 13, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> The ignore feature is for Homo's!! I can't imagine that actually works for anyone.. at least not treeguys with the hate. Me and Porks are working through this like men. Thanks for the thought, though.



See everyone progress !


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Oct 13, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I understand everything you just said except the first part. If you untie the throw bag, how does it come down in order to retie? Wait, why would you retie the throw bag? I am confused. Obv I untie the bag to pull the line out n start over. Is that what you mean? I ALWAYS over shoot my TIP and then hope I can pull bag back to a usable spot to let it down. Personally, n it may be due to my own errors, I think the big shot is a great tool for tall trees and srt. Otherwise I gotta wonder. Trying to set a line in a knarly pin oak is pretty damn frustrating.



you have never gotten a throw bag jammed nice in snug in a crotch and only way to get it down was to go up and get it?


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 13, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> The use of a trigger release and ............



Set up instructions and overview of my Big Shot.

Consolidated instructions and video may be seen following this link.

[video=youtube;7vg5zjA9Jts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vg5zjA9Jts[/video]


With around $30 I purchased all the material needed to make this. It took about 25 minutes to assemble.

Pictures and tips below. 

Parts needed.............

String loop of the type that is intended to be used with trigger. Around 5.00







Click here to see full size image

Archery trigger. Around 18-25.00 Mine has a set screw that allows me to adjust the sensitivity. 






Full size image

Tie Down......Set of 4 cost me 10.00, I used one......2.50

Click here to see tie down image

Some zip ties, silicon tape or electrical tape.


Instructions.

Cut out the stiching on the trigger wrist band. Save the wrist band with velcro for use in storing and securing your Big Shot.

Remove the metal hook from the end of the tie down that has the capture clip.


Heat a 20d nail and melt a hole in the middle of the webbing and using the bolt and nut from the trigger, secure the tie down webbing to the trigger.
Use a few zip ties and tape to hold it all securly to the tie down.








Click here for full size image.







Click here for full size image.


Attach the string loop to the handle of the Big Shot sling. 
I used a bunch of zip ties and faced the connector to the bottom so that they do not interfere with my fingers if I want put them there for extra pull or go without the archery release. 




Drill hole in end cap and insert hook.






Click here for full size image.


Trigger close up.







Here for full size close up of trigger.


Final product.






Click here to see fill sized final product.


Wrap tape at about 4" intervals if you care to calibrate for the weight of differant throw bags.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Big Shot with 2:1 mechanical advantage and capture for around 30 bucks.*



pdqdl said:


> I started a thread on just that topic a while back. Pictures and explanations: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/114374.htm
> 
> ......


You have some great ideas here, THANKS. 
It prompted me to set up a similar arrangement. 








Click for full size image.

[video=youtube;Qcf47ElkhnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcf47ElkhnY[/video]


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 13, 2012)

I like it. Simple, cheap, effective.

Calibration is a definite need; as you pointed out, it's hard to tell how hard you have pulled. When I shoot my setup, I keep a hand on the string as it feeds out. If I miss, or shoot too far, I can just put on the brakes and simplify getting the shot down. So far, I have never gotten any hot fingers from that activity.

I'm going to post a link to your setup in my original thread, that way we will be keeping all the ideas in one place.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I like it. Simple, cheap, effective.
> 
> Calibration is a definite need; as you pointed out, it's hard to tell how hard you have pulled. When I shoot my setup, I keep a hand on the string as it feeds out. If I miss, or shoot too far, I can just put on the brakes and simplify getting the shot down. So far, I have never gotten any hot fingers from that activity.
> 
> I'm going to post a link to your setup in my original thread, that way we will be keeping all the ideas in one place.



Thanks, I also consolidated the instructions and video that may be seen following this link.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 14, 2012)

FanOFatherNash said:


> you have never gotten a throw bag jammed nice in snug in a crotch and only way to get it down was to go up and get it?



OHHHH ya. And depending on the tree, which would determine if I pull out one of the two extra throw lines, I may just grab the "hook" (a pole saw head minus the blade)and just advance my climbing line and then usually get the throw bag free with the "hook". Then get to work and often wonder why I ever even bothered with the throw line. Just saying. There are some tall trees around here that you really have little choice with. Throw line or no line.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

FanOFatherNash said:


> you have never gotten a throw bag jammed nice in snug in a crotch and only way to get it down was to go up and get it?



Yup , I shot a crotch once too hard and the bag came down and went right through the pool cover and not a cheapie either the green ones that can supposedly hold an elephant in the middle psssst yea right ! And I couldn't get it back out through the hole so I told the people and they had patches that come with the cover and I also told them there gonna find a beanbag with a 20 ft line on it , just throw it away sorry


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> You have some great ideas here, THANKS.
> It prompted me to set up a similar arrangement.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhh smokey you look like a pretty intelligent guy but your loading the bag wrong , your slingshot is backwards , the line is supposed to go in between the forks , and the sling shot should be on your side of the pole , and in the future try and take the creepy outta your videos , and maybe pepper in a hello or sumpin !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

It's a aimable tool , how you can you even possibly know where that bag is heading , I load the slingshot and look down the pole and find where I am shooting for and overshoot that by 3" or so and usually hit it with ease


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 14, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> your loading the bag wrong , your slingshot is backwards ,



No, he got it right.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> No, he got it right.
> Jeff



Ummmmmmmmmmmm yea alrighty then shoot it like that , LOL I think I will just PM my concerns with that post to you !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YtldKFz_g&sns=em


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am gonna retract my statement to smokey , and just say how you shoot it is a matter of preference , "I" prefer to aim the thing and hit something other than the broad side of a barn LOL  I am sticking with the creepy comment though just saying


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> OHHHH ya. And depending on the tree, which would determine if I pull out one of the two extra throw lines, I may just grab the "hook" (a pole saw head minus the blade)and just advance my climbing line and then usually get the throw bag free with the "hook". Then get to work and often wonder why I ever even bothered with the throw line. Just saying. There are some tall trees around here that you really have little choice with. Throw line or no line.



Hello, thanks. Good thing for the delete button huh.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna retract my statement to smokey , and just say how you shoot it is a matter of preference , "I" prefer to aim the thing and hit something other than the broad side of a barn LOL  I am sticking with the creepy comment though just saying



Let me respond to your post. I'll go back and had a hello to my video and sorry I can't help it if you think that I'm creepy. 
Let me just comment about your "supposed to" statement. Personally I think it's a good idea to always evaluate directions and instructions for the "suppose to" or "correct way". Make sure you understand and it makes sense. 
Now for the placement of the bag on the Bigshot sling. If you watch the video you will notice at about 41 seconds, when the bag is released, that the bag comes off the Bigshot and the throw line comes nowhere close to the Bigshot supports. My concern would be having the throw line wrapped around the Bigshot and the elasticity of the throw line bringing the back back to my face. I can't do it right now but when I am able I will send you a snapshot of the Bigshot instructions specifying that the bag should be away from you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Let me respond to your post and I appreciate your comments. Good idea I'll go back and had a hello to my video. And sorry I can't help it if you think that I'm creepy.
> Let me just comment about your "supposed to" statement. Personally I think it's a good idea to always evaluate directions and instructions for the supposed to editors if you
> Now for as far as the placement of the bag on the bigshot. If you watch the video you will notice at about 41 seconds that when the bag comes off the bigshot strengthens nowhere close to the bigshot. My concern would be having the throw line wrapped around the big shot in the elasticity of the throw line bringing the back back to my face. I can't do it right now but when I am able I will send you a snapshot of the bigshot instructions specifying that the bag should be away from you.



I was kidding about the creepy , it's Halloween time so it's fitting , I aim mine that's all I am shooting for a specific crotch the nicest one , as always ! I don't mine looking down the pole to see what I am shooting for , I hit that spot and then just step on the line to stop it and drop it in ! I don't need the directions I own 2 , read em and realized its worth the chance of a fat lip to trade for accuracy


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 14, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahhhhhhh smokey you look like a pretty intelligent guy but your loading the bag wrong , your slingshot is backwards , the line is supposed to go in between the forks , and the sling shot should be on your side of the pole ...



Is you nuts? That is exactly how you should use it. While your video shows another way, it's actually easier doing it the right way.

Furthermore, using a trigger and looking down the clean, uncluttered view of the bare pole is actually easier to aim than looking between the forks.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Is you nuts? That is exactly how you should use it.
> 
> I will presume that you are being sarcastic.



I did it the wrong way my first time, blakes had to straighten me out.. in my defense, you would think just shoot it like a giant slingshot, just by lookin' at it. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Is you nuts? That is exactly how you should use it. While your video shows another way, it's actually easier doing it the right way.
> 
> Furthermore, using a trigger and looking down the clean, uncluttered view of the bare pole is actually easier to aim than looking between the forks.



Nope not at all , I shoot it like a giant sling shot , and hit what I am shooting at , presumably yea I may get a nice smack in the mouth if it breaks but I don't wanna #### around with that #### for along time , but I turn it about 45' to the right so the bag is straight with my shoulder, I mean are you afraid of a welt on your cheek LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

You and smokey should be more concerned with those contraptions your Making pulling it back way to far and then letting its it loaded for a span of time , I get set pull and shoot , I think a shoulder injury from a big shot is prolly like #70 on probable reasons opcorn:


----------



## superjunior (Oct 14, 2012)

I got the hang of the bigshot years ago working near an apple orchard. The guy running the bobcat was not liking me that day..


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 14, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope not at all , I shoot it like a giant sling shot , and hit what I am shooting at , presumably yea I may get a nice smack in the mouth if it breaks but I don't wanna #### around with that #### for along time , but I turn it about 45' to the right so the bag is straight with my shoulder, I mean are you afraid of a welt on your cheek LOL



Really? Fear has nothing to do with it. 

We are setting a rope to hang from a tree, and you think we are afraid of a big rubber band?


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahhhhhhh smokey you look like a pretty intelligent guy but your loading the bag wrong , your slingshot is backwards , the line is supposed to go in between the forks , and the sling shot should be on your side of the pole ...





treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna retract my statement to smokey , and just say how you shoot it is a matter of preference , "I" prefer to aim the thing and hit something other than the broad side of a barn LOL  I am sticking with the creepy comment though just saying




Thanks for pointing out that I did it exactly as the instructions suggest. It may be a matter of preference or just a matter of totally disregarding the manufactures instructions, but I get it, we all have a chance to make up our own minds when it comes to our own safety. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying ALL the instructions I read are the best way, the correct way, or the safest way. But you may want to give it some more thought. I think if that throw line were to get hung up on the forks and that bag comes back into your face a 100+ MPH, you may get more than a bloody lip.

One more note: The creepy comment, true or not, I really don't thing anyone on the forum cares, besides you are kind of falling into that "discuss people" concept that Elenore Roosevelt said.......see quote below. 

It has been a while since I have eaten crow, just wondering how it tastes.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I got the hang of the bigshot years ago working near an apple orchard. The guy running the bobcat was not liking me that day..



Great avatar pic you have on your profile, that is funny!

Growing up in Oregon I have some great stories about apples! No one was safe within a 2 block radius. In fact, I would probably be pretty good at that throw bag if I just think of it as an apple.
Ever hang an apple (the supper ripe juicy ones) on a string above the highway and then sit about 300' down the road and watch the cars come by. I hope the statue of limitations has expired on smearing car windshields.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 15, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I like it. Simple, cheap, effective.
> Calibration is a definite need.............



Thanks again for the positive feedback. I did add a couple of suggestions and words of caution to the set-up page.


Thanks, I also consolidated the instructions and video that may be seen following this link.

also posted below.

Couple notes of caution. Because you are using a mechanical advantage, it may be possible to extend the pouch further than otherwise possible by hand. Suggestion: Stretch the pouch as far back as you would normally do by hand if you were to make a maximum distance launch. Place red electrical tape on the pole at this point and never pull the pouch past this point.

Second, and this seems obvious, but never leave the bag "cocked" ready to fire, treat it as a weapon. And never store the Bigshot with the rubber tubes pulled as it will stretch and weaken the bands and may shorten the useful life.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm with Eddie, I shoot it like a big sling shot, never had a problem, I aim for a bit higher than the crotch and can nail it pretty quick. I tried using it the right way, but I just didn't like the feel. I have had one since they came out and have shot all kinds of nice projectiles out of it, all the same way. To me its just a preference. I just use me fingers, no fancy quick release for me, however it has to be bare fingers, I did run into problems trying to do it with sticky gloves on!


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 15, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I use mine like a slingshot and also use the quick release Wichard device with a prussic loop for quick adjustment. The loop slides down the pole easily and catches every time. The loop allows you to set it half way of so then pull it back some more for the final launch setting. It's set up on a night stick at the moment for color contrast.


I like the _prusik_, I think it could be named the "prusik on a pole" although it sounds like some kind Russian stripper dance move. 



sgreanbeans said:


> I'm with Eddie, I shoot it like a big sling shot, never had a problem, I aim for a bit higher than the crotch and can nail it pretty quick. I tried using it the right way,


I agree with you, the right way is what works best for *you *after evaluating the risks and your own preferences. 


Has anyone ever tired the laser pointer with this. I would not pay the 60 bucks for the one in tree catalogs as I have one that was much cheaper and very powerful. But maybe I will give it a try. I would not want that little green dot showing up on my chest one day. 


I just learned something new about the spelling of the knot vs the acid.
A Prusik (play /ˈprʌsɪk/) is a friction hitch or knot used to put a loop of cord around a rope, applied in climbing, canyoneering, mountaineering, caving, rope rescue, and by arborists. The term Prusik is a name for both the loops of cord and the hitch, and the verb is "to prusik". More casually, the term is used for any friction hitch or device that can grab a rope. The word is often misspelled as Prussik, Prussick or Prussic, as it is a homophone with the term prussic acid.



.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 15, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I use mine like a slingshot and also use the quick release Wichard device with a prussic loop for quick adjustment. The loop slides down the pole easily and catches every time. The loop allows you to set it half way of so then pull it back some more for the final launch setting. It's set up on a night stick at the moment for color contrast.





I like the book collection... can you wrap up that How to Win Friends and Influence People book and ship it out to 101 and MDS.


Actually just 101 The new and improved MDS is doing pretty good.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I like the book collection... can you wrap up that How to Win Friends and Influence People book and ship it out to 101 and MDS.
> 
> 
> Actually just 101 The new and improved MDS is doing pretty good.



That is so observant and VERY funny. 
Can I get a copy too?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 16, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I like the book collection... can you wrap up that How to Win Friends and Influence People book and ship it out to 101 and MDS.
> 
> 
> Actually just 101 The new and improved MDS is doing pretty good.





He is influencing people to steal milk crates, you should arrest him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am sorry smokey for the creepy comment , I was just waiting for a midget to run through with a gag ball in his mouth , and like I said I like to aim the device not just fire it into the tree all willy nilly like ! @ tree pig I am sorry for not being more likeable but I really don't ####ing care ! LOL just kidding but really stick that book up your ass !


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 16, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry smokey for the creepy comment , I was just waiting for a midget to run through with a gag ball in his mouth , and like I said I like to aim the device not just fire it into the tree all willy nilly like ! @ tree pig I am sorry for not being more likeable but I really don't ####ing care ! LOL just kidding but really stick that book up your ass !



Ok, now you got me laughing. In your defense I suspect the early instructions for using the Bigshot were exactly as you said. 
Maybe someone with those instructions can take a look. No doubt, it would be more accurate looking straight down the barrel so to speak. A few people probably lost some skin when the line hung on the forks or rubber tubing on the launch causing the manufacture to change the instructions. I know the Bigshots (excuse the pun) got sued because some moron put it on a wood pole and when the pole broke, he ended up wearing the forks as a face mask. (imagine looking down that pole and seeing those forks coming your way) Anyway, to help make your point, the makers care more about product liability than accuracy and you are after accuracy. Maybe you can wear some kind of Darth Vader helmet to protect that undoubtedly pretty face. Talk about creepy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Are we talking about a real authentic big shot or some red rider imitaion cheap chinese nickle cadvandium piece of #### ? Cause I think I could wale that idiot you just jumped outta that space pod with mine before I broke a fork ! I have broken the big black smooth rubber strap on once , but it was drie rotted and it was old but , I don't run wood pole on it , 2 6ft section of fiber glass so when that puppy is erect I can get a half decent UHF signal outta it LOL the pn I plant it and fire , I can knock the fur off a squirrel if he gets hit wit it bubba ! Anyway play on ! PS if ya ever wanna really have a laugh load it up with a can of soda ( or what ya'll call pop) and fire that at a tree makes steam if ya get the meaty part of it !


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 16, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry smokey for the creepy comment , I was just waiting for a midget to run through with a gag ball in his mouth , and like I said I like to aim the device not just fire it into the tree all willy nilly like ! @ tree pig I am sorry for not being more likeable but I really don't ####ing care ! LOL just kidding but really stick that book up your ass !



lol fack you I would not ask you to change a bit. By the way that book is not nearly as funny as this one was...


----------



## treemandan (Oct 16, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I've had a Big Shot for over ten years now and hardly ever use it as I can hit 70ft. hand tossing.
> 
> 
> Great tool though. Mine gets more use chasing the neighbors horses out of my woods with stones. :smile:



HORSES!!

Slim Pickens, circa 1970


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 17, 2012)

I love my big shot, but I'm a pretty lousy hand tosser. I'll let the old lady take care of that for me. I'm pruning the dead wood out of an old growth incencse cedar tomorrow where the first decent branch to set a rope is close to 80' up. No way I could hit that by hand.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 17, 2012)

I too prefer the sling shot method, but it does give me the willies sometimes. Last year we were doing storm damage work in good size trees, some had the first branches well above 100'. You could get a 10oz up there, but not down again because the bark was spongey. Ended up tying a 16oz and a 10oz together after we got a couple lines hung up already. To get it up there, we added an extra 4' section, tunring the pole into a 12 footer. It was a two man effort... one guy would put his foot at the base of the pole while the other loaded and started retracting. As it got more retracted, you'd stand it up, and then take over holding the pouch while the other guy stabilised the pole. You get down on your knees and keep going, by now you've got 8 or 9 feet of stretch on that puppy and you're really flinching in fear for your life. You'd be killed for sure if something let go. You fire it off and it goes forever! And bumps the trunk about 2 feet short. So you do it again....

I've thought about using the 'behind the pole' method just for safety, and it's true that once in a while the line doesn't clear the forks using it the way I do. I've gotten too used to it though, and my aim is awful when I do it the other way.

Shaun


----------



## ATH (Oct 17, 2012)

I have always used it with pouch on the bottom, and have no problem aiming. Not saying I hit it every time, but when I miss that is usually because I haven't taken time to aim or because I didn't pull it back the right amount. You would probably get used to it after trying for a while and be just as good with your aim.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2012)

imagineero said:


> ... To get it up there, we added an extra 4' section, tunring the pole into a 12 footer. It was a two man effort... one guy would put his foot at the base of the pole while the other loaded and started retracting. As it got more retracted, you'd stand it up, and then take over holding the pouch while the other guy stabilised the pole. You get down on your knees and keep going, by now you've got 8 or 9 feet of stretch on that puppy and you're really flinching in fear for your life. You'd be killed for sure if something let go. You fire it off and it goes forever! And bumps the trunk about 2 feet short. So you do it again....
> 
> 
> Shaun



That is why everybody should have a retraction & trigger on their big shot. One man can stretch them out in relative safety all on the ground level, then just stand it up, take aim, and shoot.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I too prefer the sling shot method, but it does give me the willies sometimes. Last year we were doing storm damage work in good size trees, some had the first branches well above 100'. You could get a 10oz up there, but not down again because the bark was spongey. Ended up tying a 16oz and a 10oz together after we got a couple lines hung up already. To get it up there, we added an extra 4' section, tunring the pole into a 12 footer. It was a two man effort... one guy would put his foot at the base of the pole while the other loaded and started retracting. As it got more retracted, you'd stand it up, and then take over holding the pouch while the other guy stabilised the pole. You get down on your knees and keep going, by now you've got 8 or 9 feet of stretch on that puppy and you're really flinching in fear for your life. You'd be killed for sure if something let go. You fire it off and it goes forever! And bumps the trunk about 2 feet short. So you do it again....
> 
> I've thought about using the 'behind the pole' method just for safety, and it's true that once in a while the line doesn't clear the forks using it the way I do. I've gotten too used to it though, and my aim is awful when I do it the other way.
> 
> Shaun



Sounds like a youtube moment I'm sure.:msp_biggrin:

Its seems to me they shoot pretty much the same regardless of which side the rubbers are. I shoot with them on the outside and rest my chin on the pole. Its safer this way and the line is not coming up then running back down on the inside where it could get snagged and rip the rubbers. Other than that, well, its pretty much self explanitory.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 18, 2012)

I only just started using a big shot and I think its the absolute bee's knees.
The first thing we did was put a prussik and a release on it because no way could I pull it down far enough, hold and aim just on its own.
Mine's on a one piece 8' pole.
Tree Machine sent me the head unit a few years ago but until I brought it to Australia I didn't hook it all up...is he still on here? I've tried to send a PM with thanks, but he seems to have gone...


----------

